# Modifier un PDF



## jujurochedu42 (19 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous

Je cherche une application pour pouvoir modifier les fichiers PDF sur IPad un peu comme Adobe Pro sur Mac OS.

Lesquels utilisez vous ?

Merci


----------



## Chris K (20 Juillet 2019)

jujurochedu42 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je cherche une application pour pouvoir modifier les fichiers PDF sur IPad un peu comme Adobe Pro sur Mac OS.
> 
> ...



Ça dépend de ce que tu entends par « modifier ». Adobe Acrobat Pro permet par exemple de créer des formulaires complexes.
Sinon il y a PDFExpert que j’utilise sur iPad, très complet.


----------



## Bartolomeo (20 Juillet 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Sinon il y a PDFExpert que j’utilise sur iPad, très complet.


Je ne peux que conseiller aussi ... nickel notamment pour faire des annotations.


----------



## lineakd (20 Juillet 2019)

@jujurochedu42, j’ai utilisé l’app pdf office de readdle mais ils ont arrêté le développement de l’application. 
Depuis, je suis comme toi à la recherche du même service.


----------



## Wizepat (20 Juillet 2019)

Chris K a dit:


> Ça dépend de ce que tu entends par « modifier ». Adobe Acrobat Pro permet par exemple de créer des formulaires complexes.
> Sinon il y a PDFExpert que j’utilise sur iPad, très complet.



+1 pour PDF Expert que j’utilise quotidiennement sur macos et ios


----------



## lineakd (20 Juillet 2019)

@jujurochedu42, il y a aussi l’app goodreader qui ne sert pas uniquement pour le traitement des fichiers pdf mais on est loin d’un acrobat pro sur ce sujet. 
Comme l’écris @Chris K, faut que tu précises les modifications que tu veux réaliser sur tes fichiers pdf.


----------



## soiziclecros (26 Juillet 2019)

+1 pour PDF Expert


----------



## bong (6 Août 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> +1 pour PDF Expert que j’utilise quotidiennement sur macos et ios


J'utilisais GoodReader il y a quelques années, sur le premier iPad, sans pencil... Quelle différence par rapport à PdfExpert que je ne connais pas ?


----------



## roquebrune (6 Août 2019)

j'utilise pdf expert aussi mais c'est vraiment le minimum qu'on peut faire,  si je veux  vraiment editer j'utilise affinity designer


----------



## bong (6 Août 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> j'utilise pdf expert aussi mais c'est vraiment le minimum qu'on peut faire,  si je veux  vraiment editer j'utilise affinity designer


Mes besoins sont plus modestes : je cherche seulement à annoter des pdf au pencil que j'exporte ensuite pour les lire sur un mbp. De Pdf expert, Good notes ou Good Reader, lequel choisir ?


----------



## roquebrune (6 Août 2019)

Pdf expert je dirais


----------



## Chris K (6 Août 2019)

Comme @roquebrune. Mais tu peux aussi annoter au pencil directement avec iOS. Suffit d’ouvrir le PDF tout bêtement.
Éventuellement penser à faire une copie si tu veux garder une version sans annotation.


----------



## lineakd (6 Août 2019)

@roquebrune, as tu des exemples de comment tu édites un fichier .pdf avec l’app affinity designer?
@bong, goodreader a mal vieilli par rapport à pdf expert puis cette longue “non mise à jour” de goodreader ma un peu refroidi.


----------



## bong (6 Août 2019)

Je viens de découvrir PDFelement. Quelqu'un connaît-il ?


----------



## bong (6 Août 2019)

... Diantre ! Il y en a beaucoup d'autres ! Je vais arrêter mon choix sur PDF expert et GoodNotes.


----------



## roquebrune (7 Août 2019)

lineakd a dit:


> as tu des exemples de comment tu édites un fichier .pdf avec l’app affinity designer?


j'en ai plein dans mon mac
. Affinity designer c'est du lourd, tu as acces a tout dans le pdf , et comme en plus tu as les layers tu fais vraiment ce que tu veux
.Avec pdf expert c'est très bien mais ca reste limité,  des trucs aussi simple que vouloir écrire une réponse dans un formulaire la ou il y a des pointilles , souvent ca te décale tout
avec Affinity, tu vires les pointilles et tu mets ton textes


----------



## Wizepat (7 Août 2019)

Pour info, pdf expert vient de passer en version 7 et serait apparement gratuit.

Dans sa version de base, il offre déjà beaucoup de possibilItés. Pour ceux qu’ils veulent le tester, n’hésitez pas...


----------



## iDanGener (7 Août 2019)

Wizepat a dit:


> Pour info, pdf expert vient de passer en version 7 et serait apparement gratuit.
> 
> Dans sa version de base, il offre déjà beaucoup de possibilItés. Pour ceux qu’ils veulent le tester, n’hésitez pas...




Merci pour l'info.  Je viens de la télécharger. Gratuit pour les fonctions de base, mais pour passer à la version pro, c'est un abonnement *Annuel* de *65,99 $CAN + Tx*


----------



## lineakd (8 Août 2019)

@roquebrune, merci. Ne connaissant pas l’app affinity designer, je prends note. Une autre app à tester. 
@iDanGener, oui, un autre abonnement. 
J’ai fait la mise à jour mais je n’ai pas pris l’abonnement pour l’instant.


----------



## roquebrune (8 Août 2019)

lineakd a dit:


> @roquebrune, merci. Ne connaissant pas l’app affinity designer, je prends note. Une autre app à tester.
> .


J'ai Affinity designer pour faire avant tout du design , des icones, des logos , ect... et c'est en galerant avec pdf expert pro (qui est pas du tout expert a mon sens), que j'ai ouvert un pdf avec affinity , et là tout est possible , absolument tout


----------



## lineakd (8 Août 2019)

@roquebrune, je viens tester l’app vectornator pour voir ce qu’on peut faire sur un pdf. Elle est très instable sur des pdf de plusieurs  pages mais sympa sur une simple page. 
Merci encore pour l’astuce.


----------



## roquebrune (9 Août 2019)

lineakd a dit:


> @roquebrune, je viens tester l’app vectornator pour voir ce qu’on peut faire sur un pdf. Elle est très instable sur des pdf de plusieurs  pages mais sympa sur une simple page.
> Merci encore pour l’astuce.


a noter que affinity designer existe pour ipad , il est moins cher que version mac et je ne l'utilise plis que sur ipad pro


----------



## lineakd (9 Août 2019)

@roquebrune, oui, j’ai crée un lien de l’app sur notes pour la rentrée. 
N’ayant pas l’habitude d’utiliser ce genre de logiciel. J’ai simplement voulu me faire la main sur une app gratuite.


----------



## iDanGener (9 Août 2019)

roquebrune a dit:


> <... > pdf expert pro (qui est pas du tout expert a mon sens), que j'ai ouvert un pdf avec affinity , et là tout est possible , absolument tout



Un intérêt que certains pourront peut-étre trouver à Pdf Expert, même dans sa version non pro, est la possibilité d'extraire des pages (non nécessairement consécutives) d'un document.

Et le texte des pages exportées reste "sélectionnable" s'il l'était déjà dans la source.


----------



## roquebrune (10 Août 2019)

de toute façon c'est vite vu
essayez de remplir un simple formulaire avec pdf expert pro, un formulaire du genre
Nom : .....................................
Prenom : .....................................

une horreur et pas mal de temps a s'énerver dessus pour avoir un résultat propre, ou pro comme ils disent

ou essayez de bouger  une zone pour la mettre a un endroit precis ... bon courage !

alors qu' un outil de type creation vectorielle (adobe illustrator, affinity designer, corel ...)  est vraiment fait pour tout modifier


----------

